# waterproof mat - hold in water



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

i'm thinking about putting a 50+ G tank on my living room on my hardwood floors. is there a water absorbment mat that i can put underneith the tank/stand to absorb water or a tray to contain the water if leaked or splashed. any ideas?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

How about one of those grill mats that folks use under their bbq to protect the deck from grease and spills?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mat*

U can put a mat under the stand ton protect the hardwood 
the problem is if u do get a leak it will pool under the mat.
i have read and seen members use pond liner inside the stand 
or the material u use to do a stand up shower rubber liner..
If u are careful and ask alot of questions. . Hopefully u dont get a leak....
good luck


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm using the boot tray linked below inside my 36x18 stand and it fits perfectly. Its a couple of inches tall so will hold a bit of water in my canister filter leaks.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/manor-lattice-boot-tray-17-x-35-in-0686434p.html#.VjOxqZfRLPY
--
Paul


----------

